# Limited Open Beta: Next Gen Universal Token/Launcher Solution



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I've recently revisited the whole token thing and whatdyaknow, there's still room for improvement. Forget everything what you think you know about tokens, because that will change.

I have designed a new process, completely rebuilt everything with a new architecture. A new solution that will work across several versions, from 3.22 (if anyone is still using them, up to 3.26, except 3.25. That should qualify it as universal. 3.25 is specifically excluded because I don't recommend that version.

No file to edit, no file to add, just configure E-Sys to use the token that the tool will generate for you, using your own PIN. There's nothing to rollback because E-Sys is never modified. Clicking on the blue E-Sys icon will launch an absolute stock E-Sys, while clicking on a (new) red icon will unleash and unlock E-Sys. (Anyone remember the blue vs. red pill? -except there's no painful truth)

The biggest features added to this new solution are:
1) the increased memory allocation (selectable -stock, medium, high, Max) without ruining your installation if you choose the wrong value. A properly configured E-Sys with the right memory allocation makes for a very stable app.
2) Absolute security. E-Sys, with my launcher, will inhibit loading modified files even if the whole PSdZdata is modified/re-signed/re-encrypted -no exception. There's no backdoor, no going around it, because there's no 'ifs' and 'buts' when it comes to security. Security has been paramount, starting with my patchless solution, and that security has been enhanced ten folds with this launcher. No more worrying about modified CAFDs.
3) It cleans up E-Sys after exiting the app. Does not work 100% of the time but around 70%. More often than not, E-Sys lingers in the background long after you exit the app. Sometimes, E-Sys will refuse to run and a restart is needed. That is substantially reduced.

And a whole lot more...Full features will be listed soon after it's out of beta phase.

Main UI:








This is what you will see when running the launcher

Built-in Software Token Generator








You will only see this once, on initial execution.

Note that I have already tested coding my car with it, using Win8.1 x64 and Win7 x64. I need help testing this in different environment, i.e., Win XP, Windows on Parallels/VM...etc.

Oh, Premium version is free. Premium features at 0 cost to you.

I'm cleaning up my inbox but feel free to post here or send me an email. I will package the app tonight and send out soon.

P.S.: If anyone is handy with GUI design, I could use the help. I'm completely open to UI redesign.


----------



## Guillakunst (Jul 24, 2014)

Sounds awesome )' how I we get a copy of the beta to try ?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome. Please send me a copy too. Thanks.


----------



## bhanvadia (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome, send me too 
Thanks


----------



## Skyline1337 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi there. 

PM'd


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Would love to give it a try...

Thansk,

Frank


----------



## 2014_F15 (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds great! I'm available to test on Widows 7 running in a VM Ware virtual machine on OSX.


----------



## maszika (Mar 29, 2014)

*Esys*

Can you send me too ?

Thanks


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi TM

Want to test please 

Regards


----------



## akirax23 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi pm with program.

Thanks!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I'll start sending out tonight or tomorrow at the latest. I obviously cannot send the package via PM nor is it practical to reply to everyone. Feel free to email me, my email is in the first image. I'll set up an autoreply rule with link once the package is ready, so you get an immediate reply. 

It will likely look pretty messed up with XP so I'd be interested to see a screenshot


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

BTW, if you dont have it yet, download and install .NET Framework 4.0


----------



## class1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Beta tester bere using Winxp. . Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Alright, I sent the package out to quite a few members. If I missed anyone, send me an email


----------



## gspannu (May 15, 2012)

Happy to test this out.

I have tested things for you before as well.

Will test it out on a couple of machines as on previous occasions. Windows & Macs.


----------



## rexy2 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi TM

Want to test please

Thank you!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Send me an email so I know where to send it. Email addy in OP.

PMs and emails replied


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

First of all, thanks for the excellent solution. I have tested it under windows 8.1 and VMware windows XP Pro. Both working without issues except under XP pro, when i change the psdzdata folder in esys, the token will not work unless i manually terminate the launcher and relaunch the program. One more thing is if previously i have another token defined in EST setting, when in FDL coding, the system will prompt error after i keyed in the password. But you can just cancel it and you can gain access...funny.... maybe this is a loophole... Only thing that i didn't test is live coding... will do it next round.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Thanks for testing. Gert provided a screenshot on XP and I'm pleasantly surprised, it didn't turn out too bad.









As for it not launching, it's E-Sys refusing to quit. You should terminate Java process instead and the launcher will quit immediately.
The wrong password and cancel thing is an experimental feature. I hate it when I cancel the PIN dialog and E-Sys displays an error. I'm pretty sure I wanted to cancel it, so I don't need a nagging screen stating I canceled the dialog. 
While you gain access, it won't work because the SoftToken is needed. I'll remove this "feature" in the final release as it will only cause confusion. As stated in the message box when you generated your token, you need to configure E-Sys to use the new soft token.


----------



## EclipseDS (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks great as it is. Request sent via email


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

pSyl0 said:


> I have tested it on WinXP, Win7 64bit, Win 8.1 64bit with 3.23.4 and all worked well. As some one mentioned it before my AV (Avast) reported it as suspicious and moved it to quarantine (exclude rule sorted this problem out).


Great! I may forego using Packers to prevent raising false positives.

It seems there's an issue with scaling on Win7, if using zoomed view, but I can test this one and resolve if required.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

wiggis said:


> Tested 3.26.0 and psdzdata 54.0 with W7 32 and W7 64, Home, Enterprise and Ultimate editions with Microsoft Security Essentials.
> 
> All working fine for offline activities and for live VO and FDL coding.


Thanks.


----------



## wiggis (Jul 20, 2014)

Can also add W8.1 64 bit Pro to the list - with 3.26.0 and 54.0 - working fine


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> Would be pleased if i could test it for you too
> Impressed by your engagement in this, thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

wiggis said:


> Can also add W8.1 64 bit Pro to the list - with 3.26.0 and 54.0 - working fine


Cool. This is my setup, well, except using 53.5


----------



## Rsnic (Sep 7, 2013)

TokenMaster,

Loaded it up on my desktop that is running Windows 8.1 with update and works great!! Will get on my older Notebook that is running XP and let you know as well



TokenMaster said:


> Clicking on the blue E-Sys icon will launch an absolute stock E-Sys, while clicking on a (new) red icon will unleash and unlock E-Sys. (Anyone remember the blue vs. red pill? -except there's no painful truth)


Something for you to consider. With Red and Blue of your symbol as icons for the two E-Sys versions, perhaps, you may want to change colors for your NC/CAFD tool -- will help in differentiating -- maybe green since that tool is sooooooo good, as well!

Terrific effort and thank you!!
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SkiScubaSailDud (Mar 6, 2004)

I'll take a link... Thanks!


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

3.26.1 works perfectly in win 7 x64. Also works with Netframework 4.5.1
Thanks


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Rsnic said:


> TokenMaster,
> 
> Loaded it up on my desktop that is running Windows 8.1 with update and works great!! Will get on my older Notebook that is running XP and let you know as well
> 
> ...


I knew someone would take notice  Maybe half red, half blue?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

SkiScubaSailDud said:


> I'll take a link... Thanks!


PM sent



yushow5069 said:


> 3.26.1 works perfectly in win 7 x64. Also works with Netframework 4.5.1
> Thanks


Thanks. Yes, .NET Frameworks are backward compatible. If you have 4.5, all apps made for 4.0, 3.5, 3.0, 2.0, 1.1 and 1.0 will work


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

E-Sys Launcher Premium is almost done. I'm extremely happy with how it turns out, how stable it is and how it help improved and fixed stuck E-Sys threads. I figured out why it is lingering, leaving multiple instances of JVM in memory, wasting and leaking memory. The embedded Jetty (HTTP) server spawns multiple non-daemon threads (I think 10+) and this causes JVM to wait indefinitely. By interrupting these threads, E-Sys will cleanly and gracefully shutdown. Thread interruption only happens when you specifically close the application. I don't actively monitor threads but I subscribed to the shutdown event and let JVM handle everything.

I added one more feature: Zero-Configuration. There's no need to configure E-Sys to point to the new token. This means that those who are using my patchless token solution, won't have to reconfigure E-Sys just to switch between solutions. Red icon for Launcher, Blue for patchless (or bone stock -whatever the case maybe). Easy peasy, no reconfiguration, no restart required.

I'll clean it up and package it for distribution. I'll check with DreamCar if it's something I can put as direct link. While it's 100% custom, all-original, code, I don't think it can be openly shared.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Permission Error*

Works perfect! Sorry my error on the message Esys 3.26.0 2.54.0 psdzdata win 8.1 64Bit


----------



## tankren (Oct 21, 2012)

worked like a charm. 3.26.0 on WIN8.1 x64. Thx for your efforts


----------



## wd1 (Feb 20, 2014)

3.24 and 3.26 working great with Win XP and 7. Congratulations for universal solution.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> I keep getting a permission error. see attached
> 
> Im I doing something wrong?


I bet your AV quarantined it


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

tankren said:


> worked like a charm. 3.26.0 on WIN8.1 x64. Thx for your efforts


Great. :thumbup:



wd1 said:


> 3.24 and 3.26 working great with Win XP and 7. Congratulations for universal solution.


Thanks. Might work with 3.27 too when it comes out but I sincerely doubt we'll ever see that version, at least not like any of the previous versions we've seen.


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

TokenMaster said:


> I bet your AV quarantined it


Seemed to be the AV I added an exception and that fixed it. Great Work!:thumbup:

Works perfect for me too!


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Great job TokenMaster!!
Congrats...


Looking forward to seeing the final version in action!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

jimmy9980 said:


> Seemed to be the AV I added an exception and that fixed it. Great Work!:thumbup:
> 
> Works perfect for me too!


I stopped using RPX Packer and only AegisLab have an issue with the new version. That is the best I can do so far, unless I find an "Anti-BadPeople" 

So far, ESET, Avast and whatever you're using seems to be having problem, but really, it's all just false-positives. I'll send out a new version to you and the others for rescanning before I send out the final package.



DocNuas said:


> Great job TokenMaster!!
> Congrats...
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the final version in action!


Did you try the beta? If not, let me know. Although final version is really just around the corner.


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> Did you try the beta? If not, let me know. Although final version is really just around the corner.


No i didn't!

I've just been reading about it in the forum!

Looks like great work!


----------



## pr7em0 (Feb 5, 2014)

3.26 with WinXP Pro on VMware works great, thx for your job.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Esys 3.26.x win 8.1 64bit without problems.

Very nice work:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

pr7em0 said:


> 3.26 with WinXP Pro on VMware works great, thx for your job.


:thumbup:


hanselino said:


> Esys 3.26.x win 8.1 64bit without problems.
> 
> Very nice work:thumbup:


You will like the final version even more. And this is just half of the puzzle...more to come like no one has ever heard or seen before.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Official report came in and it is very positive. The new version is stable and ready to roll. This concludes the beta and final distribution package is being prepared. Thanks a lot, y'all.


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

I use your launcher 1.0.1.2 in windows 10 technical for enterprise beta x64 work good!
thanks


----------



## narkelo (Oct 29, 2014)

TokenMaster, this looks great! i'd be interested in checking this out. can you share the link with me?

Thanks.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ruben_17non said:


> I use your launcher 1.0.1.2 in windows 10 technical for enterprise beta x64 work good!
> thanks


Thanks. Official release will be tonight. I may or may not include a link to 3.26.1 with it. I'm not comfortable releasing it even if I was given permission to do so


----------



## ruben_17non (Sep 2, 2014)

TokenMaster said:


> Thanks. Official release will be tonight. I may or may not include a link to 3.26.1 with it. I'm not comfortable releasing it even if I was given permission to do so


Great :bow: :thumbup:


----------



## zekan23 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for your great work. How can I donate some funds for your job ?


----------



## estragos (Mar 15, 2013)

TokenMaster said:


> BTW, if you dont have it yet, download and install .NET Framework 4.0


Hi TokenMaster,

I have already .NET Framework 4.5.1 installed on my PC, can you confirm that this version is good, or I need to uninstall it and install the 4.0 version?!
Thanks in advance, and congratulations for your fantastic work...:thumbup:


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

4.5+ is good. It covers all previous versions. 

This beta is over. Final and well improved version is out with security like nothing you've ever seen.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

4.5+ is good. It covers all previous versions. 

This beta is over. Final and well improved version is out with security like nothing you've ever seen.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 9, 2014)

I know I may be late to the party, but can I get a link? Thanks!!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Beta phase is over. You can have the RC instead. PM sent


----------



## marks17 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can I get the latest version link PM to me? Thanks:thumbup:.


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

I have two thinkpad laptop with Win7 X64 and Win8 X64
Could I have new launcher for try?


----------



## mysy (May 5, 2015)

network error for copy message


----------



## anpe (Apr 21, 2015)

Can I get a copy please? Thanks!


----------

